# two guns I built for my boys



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

I built 2 guns for my son's today they are 4 foot by half inch electrical conduit covered with duct tape. the mouth pieces are half inch to 1 inch PVC adapters I also ported the end of the barrel to see if that helpedwith accuracy although I'm not a big fan of electrical conduit due to the rib caused from theweld the guns do seem to shoot remarkably well


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

I thought I might add that the total cost for this project was less than 3 dollars


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

There is some EMT out there with an inner ridge so small that you can barely detect it. I tend to check the quality at my local source about twice a year.

Good job on the guns and good luck in the coming competitions!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice job on both!


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice job on the build. Hope they really enjoy them.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

I think you will be a bigger fan of conduit when you get your hands on a higher grade. Although the lighter PVC might work better for kids.


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

Very cool I thought about doing similar for my girls. Good work.


----------



## Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

those are nice. I've been struggling to get the kids outside to do something we can do together. My back is in a terrible state and I can't climb the jungle gym or go on the slides..I can shoot though..


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

I am sure their will be more, I have five children 3 boys , two girls. They all have pvc guns that they love to shoot. My two oldest boysages 13 and 14 helped with a side job yesterday, for payment they wanted steel blowguns. I went with the conduit because the rib was nearly undetectable. My 10 yr old son and 9yr old daugjter are already wanting there own too. So more blowun building for me


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Good daddy!


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Jan 28, 2018)

treefork said:


> Good daddy!


Yessir. Good family sport. :thumbsu:


----------

